# craftsman gt6000



## crosbyron

I just purchased the 2011 Craftsman GT 6000, which runs like a race horse, but seems a bit uneasy when making simple turns. It appears that the tractor is struggling to make the turn. Any past experience with this or suggestions on how to correct it?


----------



## wjjones

Welcome to the Forum!..crosbyron.. Is it because your rear tires are loosing traction, or because of something in the steering? Mine looses traction in turns if I am traveling to fast which causes the front tires to slip sideways..


----------



## crosbyron

I don't seem to be having any trouble with traction on the rear tires; it seems to be like you described in that the front wheels turn sideways and it really feels like something is not right. I only have 2.5 hours onthis, 1.5 of which were on it when I purchased it.


----------



## wjjones

crosbyron said:


> I don't seem to be having any trouble with traction on the rear tires; it seems to be like you described in that the front wheels turn sideways and it really feels like something is not right. I only have 2.5 hours onthis, 1.5 of which were on it when I purchased it.



You might want to contact Sears service on this issue to make sure somethings not messed up..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Sounds like the tractor is over driving the front wheels - like the front tires arent grabbing to make the turn.

Are they 'turf' style tires or flatter tread? First thing id try is letting a few pounds of air of the tires in the front to see if theyll grab a bit more- the tractor could be rear heavy also causing the issue ( like almost doing a wheelie)- maybe a set of wheel weights up front or one off the front of the chassis?

I know on snowmobiles you can adjust the track to put more or less weight on the front skis - i dont know of any way to adjust the problem on a tractor - theres no real 'allignment' setup on them.


----------



## bolillo_loco

Do you have a tractor like the one pictured with wheels that turn as tight as the lower photo?


----------



## wjjones

bolillo_loco said:


> Do you have a tractor like the one pictured with wheels that turn as tight as the lower photo?



What model is this one bolillo?


----------



## bolillo_loco

2011 Craftsman GT6000 that was purchased in May/June during some combination discount sale.

The only difference between mine and most others that have it is that I cut down the huge plastic discharge chute because it was in the way to mount the tractor and various yard obstacles.


----------



## wjjones

bolillo_loco said:


> 2011 Craftsman GT6000 that was purchased in May/June during some combination discount sale.
> 
> The only difference between mine and most others that have it is that I cut down the huge plastic discharge chute because it was in the way to mount the tractor and various yard obstacles.




Same here I cut mine way back for the same reasons, and loading on a trailer alot..


----------



## crosbyron

Yes, my GT6000 is the same as pictured, the only exception being I have the front brush guard. I purchased it a montha ago new. from Sears.


----------



## wjjones

crosbyron said:


> Yes, my GT6000 is the same as pictured, the only exception being I have the front brush guard. I purchased it a montha ago new. from Sears.




Yep I got the husqvarna style bumper kinda like a bull bar... I kept running into stuff so I figured I needed something on there to protect the hood, etc..:lmao:....


----------



## bolillo_loco

Hello! 

By what you’ve written in your topic, I can only guess that you’re having issues with the front end sliding when you turn the wheels to lock and the rear tires are probably spinning as the front ones slide through the turn. If this is your issue, read on. If it’s not your problem, please explain further so that we may possibly help you with your dilemma. 

If you’ve purchased a 2011 Craftsman GT6000, than you’ve got the same tractor as me. I did three things as the delivery van was pulling away, I began taking off the arm rests, brush guard/bumper, and cutting down the discharge chute, so that’s why mine may have a few minor cosmetic differences. Other than that, it’s the same tractor. 

I have issues trying to turn tight. The front end of the GT6000 slides and the rear tires spin due to cutting on some rather precipitous slopes with compound angles and trying to change direction at the same time. 

Since we have another tractor that has R1 agricultural tires, each ballasted with 75 lbs of Rim Guard, on the rear and skinny F-2 Triple Rib tires on the front, which doesn’t suffer the maladies of a stock garden tractor with no ballast and turf tires, I haven’t gotten around to fixing our GT6000 problem. I cut the areas of the yard with the GT18 that are a problem for the GT6000 and my dad tackles the huge open flat areas of the property with the GT6000. However, he does complain about dodgy steering, so I plan to make some tire and ballast changes to the GT6000.

F-2 Triple Rib tires on the front will solve most of the GT6000’s problems. It will not only make it turn tighter, but also lighten up the heavy steering considerably. I plan to put Carlisle Tire’s Tru Powers R-1 type agricultural tires on the rear and ballast each of them with 75 lbs of Rim Guard. I know from my past experience with the 1989 GT18 that this will also solve the steering and traction problems. 

On the cheap, my suggestion would be to put tri ribs on the front and if you cannot fill the rear tires with water due to possible freeze issues, look on craigslist for a pair of cheap vinyl 50lb Craftsman wheel weights. With my last suggestion, that’s the cheapest way I know of to make the tractor perform well. 

I believe that these GT6000s are considered fairway cutters, which means that they will cut large flat areas without trouble quick, fast, and in a hurry without disturbing the grass much. While that’s great for people with huge flat 2 plus acres to cut, for those of us in hilly/mountainous areas, it means that they will struggle on our lots. 

If I’ve not answered your question, I couldn’t determine what problems you’re suffering, so could you please expand on your issues a bit more?

Cheers,
Bolillo_loco


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Thats normal for those wheels to be turned so far? Only tractor i ever had do that was an MTD- and that was only because the steering stops were bent down too far .

Looks like a copy of Cubs ZTR tractors - those work because they run 2 separate transmissions.


----------



## Thabto

Hi, Mack here. Have obtained 1993 GT 6000 44". Wondering what the adjusting bolt on left side under seat and or under the fender might be for. Any idea? It also has a locking nut to maintain any adjustment. I'm at [email protected]. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you, Mack


----------

